# Do you think living in a big city can make you a bad or mean person?



## weava (Sep 8, 2007)

zaphod said:


> is that rude anywhere? who says hi to random strangers?


Not necessarily rude but its a lot less friendly.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

zaphod said:


> is that rude anywhere? who says hi to random strangers?


I have a Uruguayan friend staying in my country. We were talking about cultural differences at one point and then this random drugged-looking man came up to us to sit down. I said to her that I wondered what his name was.

She immediately went up and said, "Hi, what's your name?"

:lol: His name turned out to be Colin.

She tells me she talks to strangers all the time. :lol:


----------



## Franky (Nov 27, 2005)

Definitely not! You'll encounter both good and horrible people wherever you go.


----------

